# Melt in your mouth peppermint puffs?



## Still Learning (Dec 5, 2006)

Many years ago I remember my great-grandmother always having a big tin of yummy peppermint puffs. They were really light & airy... and would literally melt in your mouth as soon as you popped one in. They were pretty big & round too (or atleast they seemed big to me as a little girl). 

I've been on the look-out for these peppermint puffs but it doesn't look like they're made anymore. I don't recall who made them either but I do remember the tin can. 

I've seen the harder peppermint puffs... but these were really, really melt in the mouth light (not heavy & hard like those sold everywhere today).

Does anyone else remember these?? :shrug: 

~Ashley


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

The Vermont Country Store has peppermint puffs. Have you looked there?
Vermontcountrystore.com


----------



## Still Learning (Dec 5, 2006)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> The Vermont Country Store has peppermint puffs. Have you looked there?
> Vermontcountrystore.com


Yes, I have. They do sell peppermint puffs - but those aren't quite the ones I was thinking of. I've looked online many, many times but can never find any of them. 

Thanks for the response though. 

~Ashley


----------



## Momwannabe (Dec 10, 2007)

Maybe a peppermint meringue? I made some last xmas and they were awesome! Does that sound like it could be what you're after?


----------



## Savrens (Jun 23, 2007)

You might try this site!

http://www.oldtimecandy.com/candy-pix1.htm


----------



## YounGrey (Jun 7, 2007)

Not sure if your interesting in making them yourself:

Peppermint Candy Crisps -
http://xmascookies.blogspot.com/2007/08/peppermint-candy-crisps.html

Victorian Candy Canes -
http://xmascookies.blogspot.com/2007/08/victorian-candy-canes.html

Christmas Party Mints -
http://xmascookies.blogspot.com/2007/08/christmas-party-mints.html

Maybe these will help.


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

I remember them, but my mom bought them in bags not tins. Thye're football in shape, white with red strips. I also remember the after dinner butter mints that came in pastel colors.I think the candy company that made them was "Brach's", still sold today in the local Walgreen's drug store.


----------



## Christine in OK (May 10, 2002)

Ooooh, Hobby Lobby has those buttermints. I love those things.

I also liked the peppermint puffs, much more than regular peppermints. 

A girl I grew up with was in the Air Force and stationed in England for awhile, and brought home the peppermint nougats when I was in high school. They were also delicious!


----------



## jer (Sep 2, 2003)

Bob Evans Home Farm in Rio Grande, Ohio has them in their country store. I don't know if any other Bob Evans Restaurants have the country store though. I always get some when we go there. My Dad and StepMom lived 12 miles from there. They may sell them on a web site? Cracker Barrel stores may carry them?


----------



## Still Learning (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your replies. I appreciate it! 

After doing tons of internet searching tonight I learned that several companies do still make a "peppermint puff" (Bobs, King Leo, Arnolds are a few). 

But sadly the one I was looking for (Whitmans Air-Bons in a tin can) are no longer made. That just stinks! :grump:  Oh well, atleast I can sleep now... I knew I'd be up all night trying to figure it out! Like I don't have other things to worry about! lol 

~Ashley


----------



## Dragonyogi (Dec 16, 2018)

Still Learning, you've been looking for this, am quite certain.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

"Still Learning" hasn't been here for about 6 years now and the thread is almost 11 years old.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

That's OK, Dragonyogi. Lots of newbies pull up old threads. Just a trip down memory lane for us oldsters. 

Welcome to HT, Have a cuppa and participate.


----------



## FuzzyWasE (11 mo ago)

Still Learning said:


> Many years ago I remember my great-grandmother always having a big tin of yummy peppermint puffs. They were really light & airy... and would literally melt in your mouth as soon as you popped one in. They were pretty big & round too (or atleast they seemed big to me as a little girl).
> 
> I've been on the look-out for these peppermint puffs but it doesn't look like they're made anymore. I don't recall who made them either but I do remember the tin can.
> 
> ...


🍬Hello, happy valentines day❤..I think I know what your talking about because I love them and eat them all the time , they dissolve quick in your mouth and are soft and airy ..just Google peppermint puffs fast dissolve.🍬🍬🍬.make sure you read the description and it will tell you if they melt fast or if they are the hard ones! I usually get them from Walmart, target, and occasionally have found them at dollar tree/doller general but you can get them online as well! They sell any and everything on the internet! Amazon is where I bought mine from$ 10.90 usd for an 18oz tub...make sure they are the soft mints! 🍬🍬🍬You can get a whole box or personal bags ,pretty much any amount that you need....hope this helps you out....🍬🍬🍬


----------



## AMKS67 (10 mo ago)

Still Learning said:


> Many years ago I remember my great-grandmother always having a big tin of yummy peppermint puffs. They were really light & airy... and would literally melt in your mouth as soon as you popped one in. They were pretty big & round too (or atleast they seemed big to me as a little girl).
> 
> I've been on the look-out for these peppermint puffs but it doesn't look like they're made anymore. I don't recall who made them either but I do remember the tin can.
> 
> ...


I realize you posted this years and years ago, but YES, I remember these. The tin was green (I can see it in my mind) and they were round and you couldn't really bite them. You put them in your mouth whole and they sort of collapse. Slightly smaller than a ping-pong ball. Good mint flavor but not overly intense. Pale red stripes on white ball shapes. I've been looking but I haven't found them anywhere.


----------



## msmidge1967 (2 mo ago)

Still Learning said:


> Many years ago I remember my great-grandmother always having a big tin of yummy peppermint puffs. They were really light & airy... and would literally melt in your mouth as soon as you popped one in. They were pretty big & round too (or atleast they seemed big to me as a little girl). I've been on the look-out for these peppermint puffs but it doesn't look like they're made anymore. I don't recall who made them either but I do remember the tin can. I've seen the harder peppermint puffs... but these were really, really melt in the mouth light (not heavy & hard like those sold everywhere today). Does anyone else remember these?? 🤷 ~Ashley


 Have you found them? I myself remember my Uncle always bought them and I am too searching for them... had kinda a hard outside but as soon as they hit your mouth just melts..


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

I have some faint memories of these at my grandmother's when I was a small child. She has long since passed, I wasn't old enough to pay attention to the name of them but I remember her candy dish well.


----------



## cherylsawyer385 (1 mo ago)

Still Learning said:


> Yes, I have. They do sell peppermint puffs - but those aren't quite the ones I was thinking of. I've looked online many, many times but can never find any of them. Thanks for the response though.  ~Ashley


 Did you ever fun that candy. I remember the same ones. My great-great aunt had them in a tin also. I cannot find them either. Maybe you have found them.


----------

